# No letter yet!



## josuerod (Jan 9, 2007)

I have not received the letter from Virginia DPOR, I'm I the only one? Is there anybody else still waiting?


----------



## rbrund (Jan 9, 2007)

I am awaiting EIT results from the state of Massachusetts


----------



## K8NY (Jan 9, 2007)

Still waiting in NY. :wait

Bueller, Bueller ?? :dunno:

Actually if it shows up today it is only one day later than last year. Not that I am paying attention. :mail:


----------



## PowerEngineer (Jan 9, 2007)

OK, so I promised myself that I wouldn't call the NYS office of Professions. I caved. I called the NY OoP around noon today (1/9/06) and they said that NY letters were mailed out this past Friday. So I ran home since I live close to work.... nothing yet! (and I live in the Capital District)

Tomorrow...?


----------



## K8NY (Jan 9, 2007)

Does the state even know when they are mailed.

They come direct from Castle.

I may have sat next to you at the Albany, one of the few that had to share a table?

Where you looking for alot of Lightning protection questions??

Either way best of luck.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 9, 2007)

> I called the NY OoP around noon today (1/9/06) and they said that NY letters were mailed out this past Friday


Too bad it's not office of professional services.

OoPS would be a great name for them. :true:


----------



## PowerEngineer (Jan 9, 2007)

I do like lightning protection! We sat against the wall in the back of the room. Good luck!

Mailed out Friday sounds about right judging by the Oct. 2005 results coming in on Jan. 9, 2006. Tomorrow (Wed) would be the same day of the week but one year later.


----------



## PowerEngineer (Jan 9, 2007)

We can take a little liberty with their acronym...

The NY Office of ProfessionS... NY OoPs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 9, 2007)

How bad was the NY application process.

I worked there fresh out of college, and the talk around the water cooler was that it was pretty brutal.


----------



## K8NY (Jan 9, 2007)

Power, I belive that was me. Was it a wednesday last year??

VT , as for the application. It was a bear. Any worse than any other state, does not sound like it from the chatter around.

the best advice I have seen on the board, start documenting everything now. And submit it periodicly to the board. They will give you a running tallie of where you are deficient.

Submitted my application with what I thought was plenty of experience and they came back and asked for sixmonths in a specific area.


----------



## rogermitme (Jan 10, 2007)

I called the NY office on Monday and they gave me a much less definitive answer. the lady said, "sometime this month." If they mailed the letters on Friday, wouldn't we have gotten them by now? Also, don't they update their website before they mail the letters?


----------



## K8NY (Jan 10, 2007)

The letter comes from the testing agency- Castle, down south somewhere.

The letter from Castle says that your state will follow up with-in three weeks.

I do not believe the web sit gets up dated till much later. Special case but took my husband a few months later (april for the october exam). His name was on the site a couple days before he got his certificate.

:wait :wait


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Jan 10, 2007)

Amazing how different each state handles this whole thing. I got my result on Dec 23, last year. A year later, there are still people waiting for their results. Unbelievable. Hang in there.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2007)

> Power, I belive that was me. Was it a wednesday last year??
> VT , as for the application. It was a bear. Any worse than any other state, does not sound like it from the chatter around.
> 
> the best advice I have seen on the board, start documenting everything now. And submit it periodicly to the board. They will give you a running tallie of where you are deficient.
> ...


I keep a runnning tally of my experience.


Project name

Project Duration

Client

Scope of Work

My Responsibilities

Design/Engineering decisions made


I update it every few months.


----------



## K8NY (Jan 10, 2007)

Smart.

And the best advice to give to anyone even thinking about a PE. With the rate people change jobs these days, it is important to keep that info up to date.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2007)

Most companies want something like that for your corporate style resume they use in proposals and statement of quals.

Some random day when there's nothing going on I try to update it.

The other thing the state boards/employers look for is progression of responsibility over time. I try to emphasize that too...

First sewer project: Stuck head in manhole to determine source clog while manager drank coffee.

Latest sewer project: Designed collection system and pump station, signed drawings.


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Jan 10, 2007)

> > Power, I belive that was me.  Was it a wednesday last year??
> > VT , as for the application. It was a bear. Any worse than any other state, does not sound like it from the chatter around.
> >
> > the best advice I have seen on the board, start documenting everything now.  And submit it periodicly to the board.  They will give you a running tallie of where you are deficient.
> ...


VT,

Thanks for the advice. I haven't done it for a while. The good thing is I have copies of timesheets. That will help me on this.


----------



## ccollet (Jan 10, 2007)

If NY was mailed friday, mine must be lost as there is nothing today (weds) and i only live 15 miles from where they originate. Oh well, at least I haven't got bad news yet.


----------



## PowerEngineer (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup... I'm starting to feel like the person I spoke with at NY OoPs lied to me (she told me they were mailed this past Friday).

I'm not sure if the letters come from Albany or from the testing company. Either way they should have gotten here by now if they were mailed this past Friday.


----------



## K8NY (Jan 11, 2007)

NY results come from Castle Worldwide in North Carolina, I think any one from NY that told you what was going on was trying to get you off the phone.

I have to say this wait is killing me. :wait


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2007)

What do think will come first in NY: the PE letters or the notoriously late state budget?


----------



## K8NY (Jan 11, 2007)

I think the new budget, we have a new govenor now and he promised to clean up the mess from the last regiem.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2007)

^ Wow, didn't realize that. Who got elected?

(I'm on the NH side of VT so we don't get any NY news here)


----------



## K8NY (Jan 11, 2007)

Dem. Eliot Spitzer, former Attorney General, here to save us from our selves. :"the other board" mole:


----------



## ohgee (Jan 11, 2007)

Castle mailed out New York results Wednesday Morning. For all the New Yorkers in here who are fed up as I am in waiting for these results.

:angry:


----------



## PowerEngineer (Jan 11, 2007)

I hope that darn letter comes tomorrow (Friday) since there is no mail delivery on Monday!


----------



## ohgee (Jan 11, 2007)

You had to remind me.

Thanks : :ruh:


----------

